# Opinions on New Wrap



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Just wrapped the first guide on my new 13' 1569 Rainshadow...It is a fluorescent yellow with scarlet underneath...

Any opinions…good or bad…


----------



## RiverOtter (Jun 30, 2005)

Wrapping looks good to me. Can't say I'm a big fan of the flo. yellow, but that's just my tastes. I'm more of an understated kinda guy.


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

Dude it looks sweet.....
Let me know how you like the blank. how it loads, and how much feel you get from it(sensitivity).
and again...wrap looks good my friend. 
This is your second build?? Nice.

tight lines.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Yep, second build. I will let you know about the blank. I bought this blank after taking a look at Tunafish's new 1569. He regularly tosses 8 and loves it.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I like the color scheme on your first rod better but this one too is very nice and neat. What reels are you planning for these two rods?


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice!
rg


----------



## Gar (Oct 2, 2005)

Good Job! Two Thumbs UP!!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Very nice wrap! You won't loose that rod. 

Regarding the blank, I just built a 1569 for spinning, cut it from the butt to 12'-6" and rung it with Fuji Lowriders. 

It casts 8&Bait well, really don't have a rod to compare it with, (hence the build) but I have cast a 1509 over grass and the 1569 is considerably lighter and easier on the back. I cast either with a Hatteras cast or OTG. I am happy with it.

Just for comparison I cast the *XPIERRAT castamuck rig* for measurement and I was _extremely_ pleased with my numbers.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Looks good. If it catches fish......even better.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Magnifigue...*

great thus far.. don't forget to aire the finished product....


----------

